# Smooth/flat coat 'poos



## RuthMill

Hi everyone,

Would love to see pics including before and afters of poo's with straighter smoother flatter coats. Lola has a smoother coat at present but on close examination it looks like 80's style crimp... Can't wait to see what she will be like.

All photos welcome... Please.

Ruth and Lola.


----------



## RuthMill

Here are some of Lola....


----------



## Ali79

Aaaah love Lola's ears in the first photo - she is gorgeous


----------



## Saaar

RuthMill said:


> Here are some of Lola....


Lola's gorgeous! Lovely name too.


----------



## RuthMill

Thank you for your lovely comments...


----------



## tessybear

Lola is gorgeous. She is very spaniel like at the moment. I expect as her coat grows she will get more curly.


----------



## RuthMill

We bathed her this evening and she was like a wee fluffy duck afterwards. Her coat is very soft, thick and fluffy at the minute. Who knows what way she will turn out. She is a beauty and isn't shedding at the minute


----------



## Nanci

Sami has a rather straight coat, more of the cocker look like Lola. My husband just got a new camera yesterday and we took a couple of before pictures as he was headed for his first groom at 7 months! We have had a terrible time trying to upload pictures, we will take after pictures and try again to upload as he is soooo cute, left his hair rather long, but we can actually see his beautiful eyes now! The groomer kept him 3 hrs. and told me he had one of the softest most beautiful coats she had ever seen!! I can now see a bit of silver on the bridge of his nose and a sprinkle of silver hairs across his back. He is jet black and hard to photograph to show detail, but we will try again . . . makes me feel like we have no skills and my husband works quite a bit with computers!! Also if anybody has any suggestions . . . I used to have a "New posts" option at the top of the main page, now it is not there . . so I do not know how to start a new thread or post . . can anyone help me?


----------



## Turi

I think it's highly likely Lola will get curlier with age. 

This was Saffi on the day we picked her up at eight weeks









This was her at about 17 weeks (I think!)


----------



## Grace

This was Pippa at 2 weeks...









4/5 weeks...

















10 weeks...









And now! (3 years old)


----------



## cockapoo291

Turi said:


> I think it's highly likely Lola will get curlier with age.
> 
> This was Saffi on the day we picked her up at eight weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was her at about 17 weeks (I think!)


Saffi is absolutely gorgeous! Love her markings!


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly at 12 weeks









And just over a year old


----------



## TraceyT33

OMG these threads are fabulous..... making me more excited about my puppy, who is 2 weeks old at the mo. I just love the cockapoo breed they are so gorgeous.


----------



## RuthMill

Oh wow Saffi and Pippa are gorgeous. Cockapoos have got to be the cutest! Love them all!


----------



## RuthMill

And Lolly! She is a beauty. I will be a very lucky mummy if Lola grows up to be like your babies.


----------



## cockapoo291

Maybe I'm a tad bias but Cockapoos are definitely the most gorgeous breed


----------



## Nanci

Ruth . . if you will go to the "posting a picture" thread my husband just helped me upload 2 pictures of Sami who has a relatively smooth coat. I am soooo excited to finally get pictures of him on here, I have tried for months!!! Thanks to Jack with his thread I did it, had to use 2 separate posts, will learn next how to get multiple pictures on the same reply!! But this is exciting for me . . . now everybody can see my little buddy as I have so admired all the other pictures!!


----------



## RuthMill

Goody.. Will go and look now..


----------



## RuthMill

He is beautiful nanci... Glad to see him.


----------



## RuthMill

Some more pics...


----------



## Nanci

Oh!!! What a little doll!! I love his shiny coat, Samis is like that, and his ears are going to be beautiful! I think his hair will be a little straighter than Samis, but lovely! I love the classic poo pose of sleeping on his back . . Sami does not sleep like that much and I think it is so cute! I tell my husband its because he thinks hes gonna miss something, always has one eye open for movement in the room! lol


----------



## Nanci

*Pictures of Sami*

I finally downloaded 2 pictures of Sami under "posting a picture" . . its the only way I could get it in, hope to improve with practice. The 1st picture is before his first groom and the 2nd is after . . groomer did a great job!


----------



## Rufini

When we first got Vincent we thought he was going to be smoother haired, when he was with his brothers and sisters he was most definately smoother, but as he got older he caught up (he was the runt of the litter)

When we got him:









Now:


----------



## RuthMill

He's lovely. Thanks everyone for your lovely pics. Keep them coming...


----------



## nicole29

Ahhh all very lovely!! Can I ask if they are all F1's or if any are F2?


----------



## Grace

Pippa's an f1 cockapoo, chocolate cocker mum and grey miniature poodle dad


----------



## RuthMill

Lola is f1

Mum working cocker
Dad toy poodle


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly is an F1 working.


----------



## Rufini

Vincent is an F1 English working x mini


----------



## RuthMill

I think Lola is starting to get a wee beard... Her wee snout is filling out a little. How cute how they change...


----------



## nicole29

Its interesting that Lola looks more cocker like but is an F1. Most F1's develop some sort of cockapoo coat by the time they are 10 months, they are all different and develop at different rates but shes beautiful whatever


----------



## mandym

did you see the other pups in the litter?was she the only flat coat?did you meet mum? xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Yes I met mum and dad.. Both lovely dogs. She is definitely F1! The litter all looked the same early on but the boys have become really fluffy. I love her coat the way it is. She isn't shedding and it's getting wavier. I wouldn't mind if she ended up with a smoother/lighter coat as it would be easy to look after with less mats. Her face is so expressionate. She is fab!


----------



## Ali79

I saw a Cockerpoo pup who was very similar to Lola last year and I did think that she was a Cocker Spaniel but the lady said she wasn't. I hadn't seen her again until a couple of weeks ago and only recognised her because of her owner. She now has a beautiful softy wavy coat and is complete Cockerpoo looking. I think the best example of this is Janet's Lolly as would never have believed she was the same dog. Lola is very beautiful whether long, short, fluffy or not


----------



## JoJo

All coat types are possible in any mix ..... but they are all cockapoos  

I have seen a few F1's with flatter and straighter coats now .. and quite a few F2's too .. oh and not forgetting just seen a F1b pup which was a Cockapoo bred back to a Cocker Spaniel (rather than a poodle) so the straighter coat again .. 

Your puppy is choccy .. I do love the chocolate browns .. bit obsessed by them actually and all the differing shades ...


----------



## Minnie

This is my Merlin he is an F2 Apricot and is quite fluffy and seems to get fluffier each day. Not sure if his coat will stay like this or if it will change as he grows.


----------



## Ali79

Aaah Merlin is gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill

Merlin is very cute... Ahhhh


----------



## TraceyT33

my pup Millie is an F2, out of the 3 golden girls she is the one with the straight coat, has a few waves on the back of her neck but completely flat at the back.... she is adorable and such a lovely character, bouncy and waggy. Hoping her coat does develop to a more wavy/light curl.... will have to wait and see. 

ps i have posted a couple of videos in different threads x

this thread is very good tho


----------



## Very muddy

So pleased to see this thread. I have been lurking in the puppy place forum and have ventured out into other areas! We have a F1B Cockapoo who we love dearly and he's very, very similar to both Saffi and Lola .. But black. He is only 14 weeks but looks like a fluffy spaniel. I thought we might have bought an imposter so it's lovely to see the flat coated poos too (although curly ones are absolutely gorgeous too of course)!  

Must get some photos sorted! 

S x


----------



## RuthMill

A lot of people think all cockapoos are fluffy but in reality like any cross breed they can take on the look of either parent. Lola's littermates were all choccy but had a mix of curly, wavy and straight. They all came from same parents working cocker mum and toy poodle dad and are therefore first gen cockapoos. I have met a few people who have insisted I must be lying about her parents breed. 

Bottom line is they are lovely dogs they have their own individual beauty whether curly, wavy or straight.

Here here...


----------



## RuthMill

Very Muddy I can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## theaccessman

Lucia is almost three now
A wavy coat except on her legs which are all tight curls


----------



## theaccessman

Oh, did i forget to mention that Lola is adorable
Love the red / brown color


----------



## mairi1

theaccessman said:


> Lucia is almost three now
> A wavy coat except on her legs which are all tight curls


Lucia is just stunning and you take fab photos of her


----------



## RuthMill

Ahhh lucia is beautiful... Very pretty. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Turi

Very muddy said:


> So pleased to see this thread. I have been lurking in the puppy place forum and have ventured out into other areas! We have a F1B Cockapoo who we love dearly and he's very, very similar to both Saffi and Lola .. But black. He is only 14 weeks but looks like a fluffy spaniel. I thought we might have bought an imposter so it's lovely to see the flat coated poos too (although curly ones are absolutely gorgeous too of course)!
> 
> Must get some photos sorted!
> 
> S x


Hi there! 

Saffi and Monty look similar because they are related - Hector (Monty's Dad) was the son of Saffi's Mum Chloe. And Mable (Monty's Mum) is the daughter of Saffi's Daddy (Archie). That makes them.... Oh, I don't know. Genetics isn't my strong point 

Can we see a picture of Monty?


----------



## Fifi

Gaia also has a more cocker coat, she's an F1
At 4 weeks








now


----------



## RuthMill

Beautiful beautiful thank you..


----------



## mary181

RuthMill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would love to see pics including before and afters of poo's with straighter smoother flatter coats. Lola has a smoother coat at present but on close examination it looks like 80's style crimp... Can't wait to see what she will be like.
> 
> All photos welcome... Please.
> 
> Ruth and Lola.


I am new to site and also have a smooth coat cockapoo puppy,have tried to upload photo but as I haven't a clue what I am doing it might not show.


----------



## RuthMill

Oh my goodness... Mary you from northern Ireland too... Lola is this age.. Maybe Barra is Lola's brother.. Did you get him in dungannon area.. That's amazing!he looks just like her!


----------



## mairi1

Oh wouldn't it be great if you've found one of Lola's siblings ...they are so alike x


----------



## RuthMill

Mairi, I really hope Mary replies... I can hardly contain myself. They almost look identical. Made me feel emotional. Lola's wee "maybe bro"


----------



## mairi1

RuthMill said:


> Mairi, I really hope Mary replies... I can hardly contain myself. They almost look identical. Made me feel emotional. Lola's wee "maybe bro"


Fingers crossed Mary replies soon


----------

